# I'm back again



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2009)

got one of my GTX's folding away again(I'm not real crazy about what I got to do to get both folding). How do I get one of those folder tags?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2009)

100K points, which should only take 2 weeks with a GTX 280.  If you are interested in folding on both of the 280s, PM me and I'll try to make it as painless as possible for you to do so


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2009)

BarbaricSoul said:


> How do I get one of those folder tags?



user cp -> options -> enter folding name, check the thread in this forum for the badge requirements


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 21, 2009)

well I've already got 61k points from my prior folding, so 100k won't take long.

About folding with both 280's, if it means I'll have to disable SLI and not be able to re-enable SLI for gaming with just acouple clicks of the mouse, eh, I'll pass. I didn't buy the 280's to fold with, I'm just putting atleast some of thier power to use when I don't need it.




W1zzard said:


> user cp -> options -> enter folding name, check the thread in this forum for the badge requirements



done


----------



## bogmali (Oct 21, 2009)

With the newer drivers you do not have to disable SLI to fold on both GPUs.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 21, 2009)

bogmali said:


> With the newer drivers you do not have to disable SLI to fold on both GPUs.



Which version? I have 191.07's.

EDIT:

Sweet! Still need to use a dummy vga but it does work without disabling SLI.


----------

